# Chelsea: tutto su Nainggolan. Ecco l'offerta.



## admin (9 Aprile 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il DS della Roma, Walter Sabatini, è volato a Londra per trattare la cessione di Nainggolan al Chelsea fortemente richiesto da Antonio Conte. La mega offerta dei blues, pronti a tutti, è di 40 milioni di euro ai giallorossi con contratto da 5 milioni al giocatore.

Conte avrebbe richiesto anche Manolas.


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il DS della Roma, Walter Sabatini, è volato a Londra per trattare la cessione di Nainggolan al Chelsea fortemente richiesto da Antonio Conte. La mega offerta dei blues, pronti a tutti, è di 40 milioni di euro ai giallorossi con contratto da 5 milioni al giocatore.
> 
> Conte avrebbe richiesto anche Manolas.


Manolas non lo cediamo, e sono sicuro di ciò dal fatto che è uscita la notizia, che il 50% della somma di vendita andrà all'Olympiacos fino al 1º settembre 2016, solo dopo Manolas sarà completamente nostro.
Nainggolan guadagna 3,5 milioni da noi( con i bonus 4), e il contratto scadrà nel 2019( o 2020 non ricordo).
Detto ciò se minimo non arrivano a 50 milioni non credo proprio che Radja se ne andrà.
Infine Sky è dal 2014 che non piglia un colpo di mercato della Roma.


----------



## danjr (9 Aprile 2016)

Un bene per noi, un male per il calcio italiano


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Aprile 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Manolas non lo cediamo, e sono sicuro di ciò dal fatto che è uscita la notizia, che il 50% della somma di vendita andrà all'Olympiacos fino al 1º settembre 2016, solo dopo Manolas sarà completamente nostro.
> Nainggolan guadagna 3,5 milioni da noi( con i bonus 4), e il contratto scadrà nel 2019( o 2020 non ricordo).
> Detto ciò se minimo non arrivano a 50 milioni non credo proprio che Radja se ne andrà.
> Infine Sky è dal 2014 che non piglia un colpo di mercato della Roma.



Credo sia piu probabile venga ceduto Miralem.
Qualcuno deve partire, come ogni anno e questo finché non ci sarà il nuovo stadio.
Radja è oltretutto molto legato alla maglia


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Aprile 2016)

Giocatore straordinario, il più forte della Roma

Per quanto riguarda Manolas basta fare prestito con obbligo. A Roma tutto è in vendita.


----------



## Schism75 (9 Aprile 2016)

Farei follie per prenderlo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il DS della Roma, Walter Sabatini, è volato a Londra per trattare la cessione di Nainggolan al Chelsea fortemente richiesto da Antonio Conte. La mega offerta dei blues, pronti a tutti, è di 40 milioni di euro ai giallorossi con contratto da 5 milioni al giocatore.
> 
> Conte avrebbe richiesto anche Manolas.



Non saprei se cederlo a quella cifra, per carità 40 sono tanti ma se lo confronti per esempio con Firmino e co e poco. Se lo cedono prenderanno Witzel e per me fanno un passo indietro.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giocatore straordinario, il più forte della Roma
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Manolas basta fare prestito con obbligo. A Roma tutto è in vendita.



Manolas non si può muovere quest'estate con nessuna formula perché dovremmo dare il 50% all'olympiacos,e non credo sia conveniente


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Credo sia piu probabile venga ceduto Miralem.
> Qualcuno deve partire, come ogni anno e questo finché non ci sarà il nuovo stadio.
> Radja è oltretutto molto legato alla maglia



L'anno scorso per fortuna non è stato necessario far partire qualcuno perché siamo riusciti a vendere bertolacci + romagnoli a 45 mln ,quest'anno potremmo comunque fare soldi con sanabria per il quale sembra siano arrivate offerte per 20 mln con sadiq e con paredes


----------



## LukeLike (10 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso per fortuna non è stato necessario far partire qualcuno perché siamo riusciti a vendere *bertolacci + romagnoli a 45 mln *,quest'anno potremmo comunque fare soldi con sanabria per il quale sembra siano arrivate offerte per 20 mln con sadiq e con paredes



Ma che fai, provochi? 
Scherzi a parte, ancora non ci posso credere...viva il condor.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso per fortuna non è stato necessario far partire qualcuno perché siamo riusciti a vendere bertolacci + romagnoli a 45 mln ,quest'anno potremmo comunque fare soldi con sanabria per il quale sembra siano arrivate offerte per 20 mln con sadiq e con paredes



Si ma Miracles, con tutto il rispetto, merita una grande piazza. 
E credo che lui se ne voglia andare.. A voi serve un giocatore di livello con più costanza del bosniaco che è un fenomeno a fasi alterne. 
Peccato per Strootman che purtroppo è cotto! Mi piaceva da matti


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Si ma Miracles, con tutto il rispetto, merita una grande piazza.
> E credo che lui se ne voglia andare.. A voi serve un giocatore di livello con più costanza del bosniaco che è un fenomeno a fasi alterne.
> Peccato per Strootman che purtroppo è cotto! Mi piaceva da matti



Su Pjanic sono d'accordo merita il salto in un top club dopo 6 anni con noi,però lui a roma sta bene e se non fosse necessario vendere potrebbe anche restare. Strootman è in recupero, il prof Mariani ha detto che tornerà al 100% ora è solo una questione di ritmo partita.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

Fanno bene a prenderlo, è fortissimo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Su Pjanic sono d'accordo merita il salto in un top club dopo 6 anni con noi,però lui a roma sta bene e se non fosse necessario vendere potrebbe anche restare. Strootman è in recupero, il prof Mariani ha detto che tornerà al 100% ora è solo una questione di ritmo partita.



Mariani merita tutta la stima professionale del mondo. Ma io non ho mai visto un giocatore riprendersi dopo tutti quegli interventi. 
Magari la medicina ha fatto un balzo in avanti ma sono estremamente scettico su un suo recupero, figuriamoci al 100%. Stiamo parlando dell'erede di Van Bommel (forse anche più forte) non di Ciofani


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Mariani merita tutta la stima professionale del mondo. Ma io non ho mai visto un giocatore riprendersi dopo tutti quegli interventi.
> Magari la medicina ha fatto un balzo in avanti ma sono estremamente scettico su un suo recupero, figuriamoci al 100%. Stiamo parlando dell'erede di Van Bommel (forse anche più forte) non di Ciofani



In realtà il caso strootman è particolare,perché praticamente il primo intervento del crociato lo fa in Olanda dallo stesso che ha operato niang (incrociate le dita),soltanto che impiantò il nuovo legamento 1 cm più avanti del dovuto,il che gli provocava problemi di instabilità ,il secondo è un intervento fatto sempre in Olanda di pulizia di una calcificazione conseguenza comunque dell'errore del primo intervento,il terzo fatto da Mariani è stato risolutivo,perché gli ha tagliato il legamento messo male e ne ha impiantato un altro nel punto giusto e per fortuna che il prof olandese aveva sbagliato di ben 1 cm altrimenti non sarebbe stato facile fare un altro buco nell'osso se l'errore fosse stato di pochi mm,le cartilagini sono a posto deve recuperare come dopo un normale intervento di crociato.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> In realtà il caso strootman è particolare,perché praticamente il primo intervento del crociato lo fa in Olanda dallo stesso che ha operato niang (incrociate le dita),soltanto che impiantò il nuovo legamento 1 cm più avanti del dovuto,il che gli provocava problemi di instabilità ,il secondo è un intervento fatto sempre in Olanda di pulizia di una calcificazione conseguenza comunque dell'errore del primo intervento,il terzo fatto da Mariani è stato risolutivo,perché gli ha tagliato il legamento messo male e ne ha impiantato un altro nel punto giusto e per fortuna che il prof olandese aveva sbagliato di ben 1 cm altrimenti non sarebbe stato facile fare un altro buco nell'osso se l'errore fosse stato di pochi mm,le cartilagini sono a posto deve recuperare come dopo un normale intervento di crociato.


Si, ho letto e seguito la vicenda.
Secondo me c'è una bagarre tra dottori perché non sanno dove mettersi le mani. Senza considerare quanto tutta la vicenda possa aver condizionato la psiche del giocatore.. come fa uno a prendere e dare botte se ha paura di sfasciarsi di nuovo? Guarda Torres che non si è più completamente ripreso
Così come per il Pepito..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (10 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Si, ho letto e seguito la vicenda.
> Secondo me c'è una bagarre tra dottori perché non sanno dove mettersi le mani. Senza considerare quanto tutta la vicenda possa aver condizionato la psiche del giocatore.. come fa uno a prendere e dare botte se ha paura di sfasciarsi di nuovo? Guarda Torres che non si è più completamente ripreso
> Così come per il Pepito..



Bagarre non ce n'è, il prof olandese ha combinato un casino,e Mariani ha posto rimedio,sul recupero se non si parlasse di strootman sarei d'accordo con te ma questo ragazzo è una roccia ha una determinazione senza eguali,lavora incessantemente per tornare in forma,pensa che ha rifiutato i 2 giorni di riposo che lo staff voleva concedergli ,era a Trigoria anche la domenica di Pasqua,ti ripeto avrei dubbi su chiunque altro ma su strootman ci metto la mano sul fuoco,ovviamente basandomi sulla dichiarazione del prof che dice che è guarito al 100% e che ora è solo questione di forma fisica e di testa .


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Bagarre non ce n'è, il prof olandese ha combinato un casino,e Mariani ha posto rimedio,sul recupero se non si parlasse di strootman sarei d'accordo con te ma questo ragazzo è una roccia ha una determinazione senza eguali,lavora incessantemente per tornare in forma,pensa che ha rifiutato i 2 giorni di riposo che lo staff voleva concedergli ,era a Trigoria anche la domenica di Pasqua,ti ripeto avrei dubbi su chiunque altro ma su strootman ci metto la mano sul fuoco,ovviamente basandomi sulla dichiarazione del prof che dice che è guarito al 100% e che ora è solo questione di forma fisica e di testa .


Il problema non è di testa ma fisico e con quello c'è poco da fare. Tanto di cappello sia al giocatore che alla società che gli hanno proposto il prolungamento del contratto. 
Spero anche veramente di sbagliarmi però non ho mai visto nessuno riprendersi da una roba del genere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2016)

Quando questo era in vendita anni fa andava assolutamente preso forse il mio più grosso rimpianto a centrocampo


----------



## prebozzio (11 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando questo era in vendita anni fa andava assolutamente preso forse il mio più grosso rimpianto a centrocampo



Figurati che io l'avrei preso pure da rotto...


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando questo era in vendita anni fa andava assolutamente preso forse il mio più grosso rimpianto a centrocampo



Si ma ti ricordi che il 90% della gente qui dentro diceva "no vi prego, un altro fabbro noooo!!"

Magari averlo preso, allora ero il suo primissimo sponsor qui dentro.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2016)

A mio avviso quest'anno è stato piuttosto incostante. Il vero leader del centrocampo romanista è Pjanic.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso quest'anno è stato piuttosto incostante. Il vero leader del centrocampo romanista è Pjanic.


Pjanic è un ciccinino più incostante di Nainggolan


----------

